# Can't tell my right from left!



## cmdrstp

Why are the majority of baitcast reels set up for a right hand retrieve? I have always used a spinning reel with my dominant right hand holding the rod and cranking with my left. I can cast, work the bait/rod, and detect hits/structure so much better using my right hand. It seem foriegn to me working the rod left handed. I really liked the Pflueger Patriarch reel, but it only comes in right hand retrieve! Don't most people use their dominant hand to work the rod? Thanks.


----------



## njsimonson

Amen!

I shied away from baitcasters for that reason, until I found models that offered "01s" for those of us stuck on spinning gear.

Now I am predominantly using my baitcasters, except in non-bass jigging and finesse presenations.

I use Abu Garcia 6501s for muskie fishing and the Daiwa Megaforce lefty for my bassin'. I agree, having tried right-handed models, I like the left-hand retrieve more as I am used to that style of retrieve and using my dominant right hand and arm for more power on hooksets and better rod control.


----------



## diver_sniper

Ya know I've run into this too. I'm still actually kind of up in the air. I reel my spinners with my left hand, bait casters with my right. I'm ambidextrous though. In all of the things that usually show a dominant hand, I do with one or the other, no pattern what so ever. So that also makes it much easier for me to train myself to do something with a specific hand if need be. Ya know, I actually cast my bait casters lefty style, then switch hands and reel righty. Dumb, I know. Maybe I'll learn that I need to switch one day what I finally drop everything into the water as I switch hands.

Soooo, what I guess I'm say is; go with what's comfortable. Sure you may be more limited in the models you'll have access to, but in the big picture of things you're going to feel more confident and consequently fish better if you're doing it the way that feels best.


----------



## cmdrstp

Just how hard is using a baitcaster? I know a few (good, experienced) fishermen who gave up on 'em saying they couldn't get past the backlash issues. I know ANYTHING takes patience and practice, but what am I getting myself into?


----------



## diver_sniper

Some people make it 10 times harder than it needs to be by simply not having their equipment set up right. First is your clutch, second is your brakes. I'm not an expert on the anatomy of these things, in fact I'm not sure if I even used the right terms there. But I do know that those two little knobs have to be in the right place or you're not going to accomplish anything. Use this link to help you figure it out when you start. http://www.catcherman.com/features/bait ... 307bud.htm

As for some people not being able to do it even after a lot of practice... That seems tough to believe, I've met some pretty untalented people who with enough effort and focus have got it all figure out. Like I said in a previous post, do your practicing away from the lake. Use your yard or a park if you don't have a yard. I started this fishing season still unable to use one simply because I wouldn't practice it. Now that I have, I'm at the same level that my buddies who have been doing it for years are at. It's like riding a bike, once you get over the hump and get the feel down, it gets a lot easier in a hurry. I'm 99% sure that if you put in the effort, it will be second nature by the time next season starts.


----------



## njsimonson

Agreed - a yard in March is a great place to try the equipment out. Practice makes perfect. I'm not the most coordinated fellow, but I can chuck a lure with my baitcaster yards farther than with a spinning setup. Accuracy improves over time. There's also more winching power and no windknots. You do trade for birds nests occasionally though. Just work through them, tinker and find the setting for your styles.


----------



## jonesy12

The majority of reel makers do have left handed models in all their reels now as you all probably know. It is funny how most fisherman use a left handed retreive when using a spinning reel, but then use a right handed retreieve baitcaster, I know I am one of them. The only time I use a left handed baitcaster is when I am flipping. I like to keep the rod and reel in the same hand as I flip with (right) and don't have to transfer the rod and reel everytime I flip. Plus the bonus of not transfering back and forth is you can feel the fish immediately while the jig is falling.

I also find that it depends on what kind of bait/lure you are using. Alot of people can work different baits, topwater or jerkbaits especially, better with their opposite hand. I know I am one of them.


----------

